# benq g2220hd vs dell st2220L



## smltngs (Nov 30, 2010)

need only 22 inch monitor.my purpose is for gaming.i have finalized on these two: benq g2220hd, dell st2220L.tell me which is better.max budget 9k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

benq g2220hd i dnt think this is available here.. first check in market..


----------



## smltngs (Dec 1, 2010)

you mean dell st2220l is not available in market.maybe you are right.i read a review of this monitor at tech2.in , so i thought it might be available.anyway does the benq g2220hd have anti-glare feature?


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 1, 2010)

Just now purchased DELL ST2220M LED @ 9k (local dealer in Mangalore)..
Amazing display!
Benq G2220 HD is thing of past. :
LED monitors are the way to go due to
1. Better contrast ratio
2. Better blacks
3. Consumes upto 40% less power than LCDs
4. Pic/Video Looks sharper than LCDs
5. Not strain eyes as much as LCDs

Go for it.. You might get it @ lesser price in metros.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Dec 5, 2010)

i bought ST2220L(w HDMI) at 8.5 yesterday from SMC


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations
 Have you got any vga orr hdmi cable cable wid dat monitor?


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Dec 6, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Congratulations
> Have you got any vga orr hdmi cable cable wid dat monitor?



No..., cables u have to buy separately.VGA was attached though.

But this monitor kicks butt amazing clarity and contrast and i plugged it with airtel hd using the HDMi cable given by airtel with no probs at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

hey which is better....DELL ST2220M or DELL ST2220L????


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

no doubt DELL ST2220L is better.. more connectivity capability..


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 7, 2010)

I purchased a benq 2222hdl moniter in september @ 10k +vat guys its display is amazing and looks more bright than lcd.it also includes dvi cable and vga cable with the packege.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 28, 2011)

aditya_dahunk said:


> i bought ST2220L(w HDMI) at 8.5 yesterday from SMC



i want to buy this soon but some websites saying that it has
1. Dimmer edges
2. Bleeding
is that true ? Plz share ur review.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 30, 2011)

hey guys can i get dell or benq 22" monitors from csd (military shop). . . If yes then how much will be the price difference


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

Get BenQ G2222HDL which is LED and better than Dell ST2220L


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2011)

aditya_dahunk said:


> i bought ST2220L(w HDMI) at 8.5 yesterday from SMC



as u owned it plz tell me does it has any bleeding,dimmer edges ? Tech2.in said the same.


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> hey which is better....DELL ST2220M or DELL ST2220L????



DELL ST2220L , led bleeding issues fixed


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dell ST2220L is not a Dell Ultrasharp Monitor. BenQ G2220D Better & 1K Cheaper.
BenQ G2220HD @ Rs. 7140


----------

